# 90 gallon mbuna tank at the office - lots of pictures



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This is my aquarium at my office.... needed something with lots of colour, co-workers and clients love it.

Overall tank pictures - 48" x 18" x 24" tall

Stocking -

Cynotilapia sp. "hara" {note, the "newish" name Konings has adopted}
Labeotropheus fuelleborni OB
Labidochromis caeruleus
Metriaclima estherae
Pseudotropheus elongatus "mpanga"
Pseudotropheus msobo "Deep"
Pseudotropheus sp. "Perscipax Orange Cap"

Ehiem 2260 Pro
Fluval Internal filter
*
Click on pictures to enlarge*

Overall tank views



















Select fish.























































More pictures at...

http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff27 ... at%20work/


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice, I especially like that OB Fuelleborni.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Outstanding! Great background for those fish. :thumb:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Lots of rocks, looks great


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW

Thats a really nice tank you've got there.

Where's a fellow Ontario'n get a OB Fuelleborni like that around here?


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

great tank and fish... the fuellborni have wonderfull color...
what kind of sand you use??? it's look very natural and your rockwork... 
you change the placement of your rock sometime or you have silicone it???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

klumsyninja - love to help you out, but this is a display tank, so I don't save the fry... except what survives in the rocks.

bou - the sand is Quikcrete all purpose Sand, you should be able to purchase it at Home Depot, Lowes... I think it was $4.79 for 66lbs. A bit larger grain, and cleans up quicker than the play sands... etc..

Regarding the rocks, they are simply placed there, but I don't move them. I put some styrofoam on the bottom of the tank... then I put in the rocks, then the sand, then water. The large rocks are very stable (and heavy... some are around 90lbs. each), and given the rocks were placed before the sand, it is impossible to dig under them.

Thanks for the comments.

Not the sharpest picture, but kind of cool how I captured him grazing on the rocks, at the point where his jaw was fully distended... the reflection was interesting too.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice set up, does your white top always show good color like that?


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Nice! So is this for your enjoyment or to mesmerize the clients into whatever you want? :lol:

So is there anything in there acting as a clean-up crew, or just the cichlids?


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Gorgeous =]

I esp love the colorings.
I really wish I could have a rock background like that, I think that'll be my next project


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is Pseudotropheus msobo "Deep" the same fish as Metriaclima sp. "Msobo?" And if so, is one name more correct than the other?

(doing some looooooong term stock planning)

Stunning tank, by the way!


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

I love those big nose fish, I just wanna rub em. What is the numbers break down / species?


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

ridley25 said:


> Is Pseudotropheus msobo "Deep" the same fish as Metriaclima sp. "Msobo?" And if so, is one name more correct than the other?


Long answer short -- yes.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wonferful rock formation.
What kind of rock, may I ask? They have good color, shape and texture.
Thx. Nelson


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

So what ya got here? I thought it to be a M. interruptus.. yet I see no Melanochromis of any kind listed? Goergous tank! wish I could do one in the Lobby where I work.


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice tank man. Love the fish selection and the tank set-up is really cool, very natural.

Where did you get the psuedo. perscipax? How is that fishes temperament? Do you think it would work with psuedo. acei? Just curious as to your findings.

Cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

FloodXL said:


> Nice tank man. Love the fish selection and the tank set-up is really cool, very natural.
> 
> Where did you get the psuedo. perscipax? How is that fishes temperament? Do you think it would work with psuedo. acei? Just curious as to your findings.
> 
> Cheers!


A bunch of wild Ps. perscipax were imported into the area a few years ago. They are a pretty aggressive fish. I don't see why they wouldn't work with Ps. sp acei... depends on the tank size though.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hoosier Tank said:


> So what ya got here? I thought it to be a M. interruptus.. yet I see no Melanochromis of any kind listed? Goergous tank! wish I could do one in the Lobby where I work.


Ps. msobo deep.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

That is interesting. I find the Acei to be a very non-aggressive mbuna, leading me to think Perscipax wouldnt' be a good tank mate, especially since they are both psuedo. sp. I would love to keep some of them someday though.

Were they pricey?


----------



## fish kid (Nov 4, 2007)

NICE! i love aquariums that seem to focus more on the aquascaping than the fish and yours definitley has AMAZING aquascaping. Fantastic job with the rocks! This is one of the best tanks i've ever seen!


----------

